# SR20DET vs. SR20VET



## zpeedwerkz (Nov 29, 2003)

OK....The battle of the best...

Can someone tell me where to find it and which one is the best?

:woowoo:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Considering the VET has 276hp I'd say that's better than the 206hp that most DET's have, the best at 226hp in a GTiR or an Avenier. However, considering the VET is probably twice the cost of the DET and is pretty tough to find, getting a DET or turboing a VE would be a more economical route. I'd love to have a VET, but the price and availability aren't all that stop me, rather, I doubt 276hp would be much fun for a daily driver.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

VET hands down! for all the obvious reasons. As to where to get a DET, there are numerous salvage importers who deal with them. The VET is a new engine, and is very difficult to find.It has some drawbacks like the transaxle is not interchangeable, and I believe the engine management is the other problem.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

tool you seem to know alot, what do you do for work?? just curious


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I work for myself. I have the internet biz selling goodies for our cars, and I do residential remodeling by myself for a day job. I'm not sure how good my info is, I just spend too much time daydreaming, on the forums, etc. I've been reasearching a DET swap since before I had my SE-R, so about 2 years now I guess. I'd love to have a VET. I'm leary of turboing DE's or VE's since the OEM turboed cars have lower compression and a few other boost condusive goodies, like sodium filled valves, oil squirters, all the oil and water lines for the turbo are where they should be, etc. I know a VE or DE will handle boost fine, but I have more faith in a OEM turboed motor, plus with the lower compression I'd say it puts you in a better starting point. I want streetable power for my car and if I can get the AWD parts cheap enough and convert my car, then a VET will be the engine that goes in it. Otherwise it's an Avenier DET. If I can't put the power to the ground then what good is it, and I refuse to accept the shitty clutching invloved in a high hp FWD.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Is there any way (once youve got a motor completely apart) to plumb oil squiters in? I know my co-workers prelude has them,obviously its not a turbo straight from honda. Im asking something I really dont have any knowledge about, b/c plumbing something else like that through your oil passages is way over my head- im just kinda throwing it out there though?


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

The block is set up for the squirters, they would just need drilling out & fitting. I'd be weary of the capacity of the oil pump tho, the GTiR has a much bigger pump.
What differences are there in how the gearbox bolts to the SR20VET? I realise the VET is from a 4WD X-trail, but surely the bell housing stud pattern is the same or maybe just one bolt different to the DE? This is certainly the case with SR20DET's from GTiR / Bluebird / Avenir.
AJ


----------

